# Brassen am Futterplatz halten



## tom81 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Wie schaffe ich es das grosse Brassen nach einem Aussteiger den Futterplatz nicht fluchtartig verlassen.
Hab gestern nachdem ich auf dem Futterplatz einen verloren habe keinen Biss wieder bekommen.
Ist mir schon in verschiedenen Gewässern passiert.

Tom


----------



## Endmin (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Eine Möglichkeit wär nachzufüttern. Nach dem Drill einfach ein paar Partikel oder Futterballen nachwerfen.

Wenn man einen Brassen fängt und der Schleim an dein Vorfach kommt, dann schreckt das die anderen Fische ab. Soviel ich weiß, stoßen Brassen bei Gefahren einen Stoff aus, der die anderen Fische warnen soll. Dadurch verschwinden die Fische vom Angelplatz wenn sie diesen Stoff wahrnehmen.

Eine zweite Möglichkeit wär den Fisch beim Drill sofort von dem Futterplatz wegziehen, so dass der Drill an einem anderen Ort ausgetragen wird und die anderen FIsche nicht misstrauisch wirken lässt.

mfg


----------



## Hannoi1896 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Endmin schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Brassen fängt und der Schleim an dein Vorfach kommt, dann schreckt das die anderen Fische ab. Soviel ich weiß, stoßen Brassen bei Gefahren einen Stoff aus, der die anderen Fische warnen soll. Dadurch verschwinden die Fische vom Angelplatz wenn sie diesen Stoff wahrnehmen.



Blödsinn.

Nachfüttern und gut. Vielleicht noch paar Aromen ins Futter geben, um die Brassen wieder zu locken.


----------



## Amerika1110 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Ich würde nicht unbedingt von Blödsinn reden. Wenn beim Anlanden eines Brassen etwas Schleim am Vorfach bleibt, lassen oft weitere Bisse auf sich warten, wenn man diesen Schleim entfernt, setzt das Beißen fast augenblicklich wieder ein. Dieser Stoff, der von den Brassen freigesetzt wird, ist wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen und ist vergleichbar den Stoffen, die Menschen mit dem Schweis freisetzen, wenn sie Angst haben. Hunde haben dafür auch ein sehr feines Näschen und können am Angstschweis unterscheiden, wie der Gegenüber zu beurteilen ist. 
Also den Brassen schnell aus dem Schwarm herausführen und abseits ausdrillen.
Nachfüttern kann nie schaden, denn wenn man mal beobachtet hat, was so ein Brassenschwarm binnen kürzester Zeit wegputzt, da ist die Futterstelle schnell abgeräumt und die Fische ziehen weiter.

Beste Grüße

Ralf


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

was wollt ihr eigentlich mit brassen?!?!?! 
also wenn ihr mit sicherheit welche fangen wollt, dann kommt zu uns an ribnitzer see, völlig egal wo genau... wir fangen hier fast nichts anderes... #q 
wenn man mal mit wurm angelt, dann geht 100 pro ne brasse druff... da wird selektives fischen schwer, nur mit köderfisch ist das bei uns möglich... und wie gesagt, bei uns ist es völlig egal wie viele man fängt oder verliert... hier hat man spätestens in 5 minuten die nächste... #q#q#q
und dann sind die alle so riesig... wir nennen sie passender weise klodeckel! :m


----------



## Hannoi1896 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> was wollt ihr eigentlich mit brassen?!?!?!
> also wenn ihr mit sicherheit welche fangen wollt, dann kommt zu uns an ribnitzer see, völlig egal wo genau... wir fangen hier fast nichts anderes... #q
> wenn man mal mit wurm angelt, dann geht 100 pro ne brasse druff... da wird selektives fischen schwer, nur mit köderfisch ist das bei uns möglich... und wie gesagt, bei uns ist es völlig egal wie viele man fängt oder verliert... hier hat man spätestens in 5 minuten die nächste... #q#q#q
> und dann sind die alle so riesig... wir nennen sie passender weise klodeckel! :m



Glückwunsch. Ihr seid schon toll...


----------



## tom81 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Er ist mir gestern direkt aufm Platz ausgeschlitzt.
Hab sofort mit Maden und Futter nachgelegt.
Keine Chance


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Ihr seid schon toll...



wow, danke... das habe ich heute erst das 24ste mal gehört! :k:k:k#d


----------



## Endmin (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Blödsinn.




Wenn man manche Informationen zum ersten Mal hört, muss es nicht heißen, dass es nicht stimmt. |uhoh:


----------



## PierreNoel (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Huihhhh,

hier herrscht ja ein netter Ton. Also ausser nach in den Osten zu fahren..........


Ja das ist ne ganz alte Kiste. Bei Brassen solltest du den Schleim vom Vorfach wischen. Diese Abhauproblematik ist evident. 

Fagen wir mal an. Nachdem du angeschlagen hast, lässt Du den Brassen etwas locker gehen. Dann drillst du ihn flach / tief vom Futterplatz weg, langsam, mit Gefühl nicht zerren. Dann abhaken, den Schleim vom Vorfach wischen und direkt mit der Schleuder ein Paar maden nachschiessen. Ideal versenkst du deine Montage dann so im Wasser, dass dein Köder mit den verschossenes Maden zu boden sinkt.

.... und dann wie vorher weiter.

Übrigens, wir erklären hier keine Treads zu "blödsinn" oder irgendwelche Zielfische zu guten oder schlechten Fischen, wir geben uns Tipps zu fragen und das idealerweise höflich und "kollegial". 

... so war dieses Board eigentlich gedacht.

Pierre


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> Übrigens, wir erklären hier keine Treads zu "blödsinn" oder irgendwelche Zielfische zu guten oder schlechten Fischen, wir geben uns Tipps zu fragen und das idealerweise höflich und "kollegial".



Sehr richtig.:m
Leider wissen manche Neulinge das noch nicht. . . .:m

Mehr als die Brassen von Platz zu drillen und ein wenig nachfüttern kann man in der Tat nicht machen. 

Schleim abwischen ist sinnvoll und auch angenehmer bei angrabbeln.


----------



## PierreNoel (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr richtig.:m
> Leider wissen manche Neulinge das noch nicht. . . .:m
> 
> Mehr als die Brassen von Platz zu drillen und ein wenig nachfüttern kann man in der Tat nicht machen.
> ...




... das ist ätzend; nicht ? wenn einem die made deswegen ständig durch die griffel rutscht


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Ich habe immer so ein ausgedientes Handtuch dabei.

Nach jedem Brassen werden die Hände und das Vorfach abgewischt.

Das olle Gematsche . . .#d


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Na dann kämpft euch mal beim Aal angeln durch eine Miniwels-Flut. DAS ist ein geschleime!


----------



## omnimc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Na dann kämpft euch mal beim Aal angeln durch eine Miniwels-Flut. DAS ist ein geschleime!


 

Hier heissen die Biester Grundeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Ist eine schwere Situation, wenn nen Brassen aussteigt.

Ich versuche wie folgt vor zu gehn

- Schräg zum Spot zu fischen, damit der Brassen gleich vom Futterplatz kommt, und nicht über den Futterplatz gedrillt werden muß.
- nach jedem Fisch eine Kugel ( in etwa zw. Tischtennis und Tennisballgröße) ´Futter (wichtig mit Maden, Pinkys oder Reis) nachfüttern.
Nach gefangenen Fisch, schiebe ich den Fischschleim auf der Schnur nach oben!
-nach verlorenen Fisch füttere ich zunächst NUR Maden oder Pinkys mit der Schleuder. Ich füttere aber nun einen größeren Radius, um verschreckte Fische wieder zum fressen zu bewegen. Auch brigt ein anderer Lockstoff oft wieder Erfolg!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Bei Hegefischen Udo, sieht sowas aber ganz anders aus. Glaube nicht, das dann Deine Methode klappt.


----------



## Firehawk81 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verstehe warum ihr das so kompliziert macht.
> Nach dem Biss drillen , Brasse abhaken ,gefüllten  Method Feeder wieder auswerfen , nächste Brassen fangen.
> Lezten Samstag hatten wir so in 1 Stunde gut 15 Brassen fangen können , alle über 50 cm.
> Gruß Udo




Muss ich mal recht geben. Im Schnitt fang ich 5 Brassen auf einen Karpfen. Wie gesagt, sind eine Plage (für mich)


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Dein See ist auch nicht vergleichbar mit den meisten hier.
Da ist ja mehr Fisch als Wasser drin. . . .:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

War doch auch übertrieben.|supergri

Der Bestand und die Durchschnittsgrösse :k ist aber trotzdem aussergewöhnlich hoch, was nicht heisst dass sie überall beissen.#t


----------



## Hannoi1896 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Die passt hier zwar nicht ganz rein, aber hier wird eh nicht mehr wirklich zum Thema diskutiert :vik:

Wie wirken Inseln im See auf Brassen? Ist der Bereich rund um Inseln ein bevorzugter Aufenthaltsplatz von Brassen?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nee , da stehen die Schleien und je nach Jahreszeit auch Karpfen.
> Brassen fännst du meist gut 10 bis 15 Meter vom Inselufer entfernt.
> Gruß Udo



Also wirken Inseln doch "anziehend" auf Brassen?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Für kleine und mittlere Brachsen schon. Die suchen noch Schutz.

Die wirklich grossen Brassen halten sich m.M.n. gern im Freiwasser ohne Hindernisse, Berge und Kraut auf.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*



tom81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie schaffe ich es das grosse Brassen nach einem Aussteiger den Futterplatz nicht fluchtartig verlassen.
> Hab gestern nachdem ich auf dem Futterplatz einen verloren habe keinen Biss wieder bekommen.
> ...


 Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt. Interessant. Ist mir noch nie passiert. War vorgestern mit nem Kumpel los. Wir hatten nen echten Brassenhotspot erwischt. Ausschliesslich riesen Klodeckel. Leider bleibt da ein Aussteiger nicht aus. Jedoch hat es dem Beissen keinen Abbruch getan. Es ging immer sofort weiter.


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich hier nochmal ein paar vernünftige Brassen in der Ems an den Haken bekommen würde. Früher war das auch so. Man ist angefangen und in der Regel gab es nach kurzer Zeit sofort ein paar kleine Rotaugen und Brassen, irgendwann kamen dann die großen Brassen. Angeln war recht kurzweilig. Karpfen sind hier zwar vorhanden, aber recht selten, weil sie auch nicht großartig besetzt werden. Beim Feedern aber eher Glücksfälle.
Nunja, leider ist hat sich das alles geändert. Das Wasser ist die letzten Jahre immer klarer geworden, so klar, dass Mefo und Lachs die Ems wieder hinauf ziehen, Weßfisch und entsprechende Raubfische sich jedoch verpieseln. Sind auch sehr schwer zu befischen. Man bekommt einen Biss, fängt ein kleines Rotauge und danach geht nichts mehr. Da hilft dann oft auch kein Futter mehr. Ne bessere Chance hab ich eigentlich nur noch, wenn gerade durch Hochwasser ordentlich Trübung vorhanden ist.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brassen am Futterplatz halten*

Also wir werden nächstes mal nochmal die Hotspotstelle testen. Dann aber mit Waage und Kamera... dann gibts mal paar Fotos.


----------

